
Full-sized, functional Bugatti Chiron made out of Legos (with a 5.3 HP engine) - Phait
https://www.wired.com/story/lego-bugatti-chiron
======
ColinWright
Primary discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17875409](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17875409)
(148 comments)

See also:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17887272](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17887272)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17885364](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17885364)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17885093](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17885093)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17881504](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17881504)
(3 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17875429](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17875429)

